# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  11 vuotiaalle pojalle pyörä?

## Maapähkinä

Hei! Etsin sopivaa fillaria 11 vuotiaalle pojalle lähinnä koulumatkan pyöräilyyn (noin 12 km pääsääntöisesti asfalttia). Pojalla nyt 24" Frog, mutta se on kuulema liian "lapsellinen". Hinta saisi olla max. 600 euroa. Pyörä saisi olla kevyt ja kestävä. Pojalla pituutta 145 cm. Onkohan kenelläkään kokemusta esim. S´cool-merkin pyöristä – ovatko mistään kotoisin? Tai XXL:n White? Kiitos asiantuntevasta avusta jo etukäteen!

----------


## hitlike

Tuossa olisi aika fiksun oloinen junnupyörä. Ei pomppukeppejä, 1x voimansiirto, kevyt, nestejarrut ja hyvät renkaat.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

----------


## r.a.i

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...eita-muksuille

----------


## #78

Saattais mennä 27.5 s-koko maasturikin. Laittaa aluks vähän lyhyemmän stemmin kiinni.

----------

